# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Building steel shed from Chinese steel

## Mick2

Hi all. New here please go easy on me  :Biggrin:  
Looking at building my own shed and looking at using chinese steel (C 200 purlins) from Brisbane as its half the cost of Bluescope etc. Any issues I migjt expect such as strenth of steel quality etc? Its not like the shiny steel you buy from the other steel places looks like it's got a galvanized spray not that I care what it looks like. Any advice experience etc muchly appreciated. 
Regards
Mick

----------


## phild01

Hi Mick and welcome, Introduce Yourself was my suggested first port of call.  Use the other sub-headings for the relevant area of posting.  Copied your question under garden sheds: https://www.renovateforum.com/f83/bu...-steel-123392/

----------

